# Darwine problem avec x11 ??



## MgC (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour a tous, 

ben voila j'ai un petit probleme : j'ai installer darwine et lorsque j'esseye de lancer un .exe avec winhelper cela me donne ceci 


```
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
```

 echo $DISPLAY me donne ceci :
:0.0


si quelqu'un aurait une idée qui pourrais pour m'aidé un peu ce serait sympa 

merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2006)

Dans DISPLAY tu dois avoir <nom de ta machine>:0.0, le nom étant soit son IP soit un truc du genre maMachine.chezMachin.com


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Dans DISPLAY tu dois avoir <nom de ta machine>:0.0, le nom étant soit son IP soit un truc du genre maMachine.chezMachin.com


je pense que *localhost* doit convenir dans ce cas.


----------



## MgC (5 Octobre 2006)

s'etais effectivement ca le probleme merci bcp


----------



## Vincenzo K. (6 Novembre 2006)

MgC a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> ben voila j'ai un petit probleme : j'ai installer darwine et lorsque j'esseye de lancer un .exe avec winhelper cela me donne ceci
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème mais je n'arrive pas à le resoudre de la même manière...?

J'ai bien mis localhost dans display mais rien ne va...


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Novembre 2006)

Vincenzo K. a dit:


> J'ai le même problème mais je n'arrive pas à le resoudre de la même manière...?
> 
> J'ai bien mis localhost dans display mais rien ne va...


tu as bien mis *localhost:0.0* ?


----------



## Vincenzo K. (7 Novembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> tu as bien mis *localhost:0.0* ?



Ouais, voilà c'qu'il répond:

PpStream_Fr.exe has exited with an error, have a look at the Log window...

Malheureusement le message écrit dans la fenêtre "Wine Log" c'est effacé (!?), il disait la même chose que dans le message de MgC.


----------



## RRose Sélavy (8 Novembre 2006)

MgC a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> ben voila j'ai un petit probleme : j'ai installer darwine et lorsque j'esseye de lancer un .exe avec winhelper cela me donne ceci
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé au gré de mes explorations ce message... Il m'est arrivé la même chose mais vu mon niveau de compétence (quasi nul), je ne comprends même pas ce que peut bien signifier "echo $DISPLAY me donne ceci ::0.0" et donc même pas vérifier si cette solution me donne quel que chose, d'autant que maintenant le message dans wine log a disparu et que j'obtiens un message d'erreur.
Jusque là, je me passais très bien de ces petites bidouilles mais malheureusement, l'administration ne fonctionne que sous windows et j'ai besoin de cette solution pour mon boulot.
D'avance merci à celui qui aura la patience de tenter une petite intronisation....


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Novembre 2006)

"echo $DISPLAY me donne ceci ::0.0"

&#199;a veut dire que quand il a ex&#233;cuter la commande "echo $DISPLAY" dans son terminal (/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app), le terminal lui &#224; r&#233;pondu ":0.0"


----------



## Vincenzo K. (9 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un peut il me dire ce que je dois faire pour que Darwine fonctionne correctement?  

Parca que j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser ppstream et tvants et c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouv&#233;...


----------



## RRose Sélavy (9 Novembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> "echo $DISPLAY me donne ceci ::0.0"
> 
> Ça veut dire que quand il a exécuter la commande "echo $DISPLAY" dans son terminal (/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app), le terminal lui à répondu ":0.0"



Merci pour ta réponse.
Jusque là, tout va bien, j'arrive au même affichage.
Au risque de paraître vraiment hors du coup : "comment-qu'c'et-i-qu'on fait après?". Non sérieusement pour ne pas trop empiéter sur votre territoire comment on mais localhost dans diplay. Je vous assure, dès que je comprends ça, je vous rend les manettes.
D'avance...


----------

